# weight



## big poppa baby (Jan 14, 2008)

sorry if its posted some where else but if some1 can please list from nick to oz. the weight in grams and price u would usaully pay also some1 please explain 1/4 and 1/8 is 1/4 a quarter or is 1/8 a quarter lol


----------



## mattman (Jan 14, 2008)

well, I know in Cali prices r lower than my part of the world, but around here we pay $60 for an eight, $100 to $120 a quarter, and $300 to $400 for an ounce. Pretty much 20 a gram for anything under a quarter.

Basically it gos like this

You have grams 
Then you have an eighth which is 3.5 grams
Then you move up to quarters which is 7 grams
then a Half, which is 14 grams
Then an ounce, 28 grams
And so fourth

Hope this helps bro


----------



## grower1991 (Jan 15, 2008)

one ounce is 28.3 grams, to be more precise


----------

